# Sights for recurve?



## TheBlackHeart88 (Aug 13, 2012)

Is it possible rouse a peep sight and fiber optic in opposition to the tradition long sight thingy? Just an odd thought!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2012)

Its possible but why? Trad is about being simple and not using the modern gadgets associated w compounds.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thinking in Olympic form, per say. They are top in the world, and even they use a form of optic.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Aug 14, 2012)

(such as Target sights)


----------



## Philbow (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, you can use sights and be "traditional". Sights were fairly common in the late B.C. (before compounds) period. Some of us are simply horrible at instinctive shooting, or at least I am. My selfbow has a 20 yard pin and a string peep. So until the neo-traditionilists  manage to outlaw sights do whatever helps you shoot accurately.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 14, 2012)

Learning to shoot a Traditional Bow accurately can be a daunting task. Especially if you are switching over from a compound. 

Try sticking a piece of masking tape to the belly side of your sight window.  Draw a horizontal line (a range line) with a pencil about half way up. Use that as your sight reference and walk that line in at 10 yards erasing and redrawing it as you go.  

You don't need a string sight aperture - just line up the string, the point of the arrow, and the spot or target you have picked. Aim small, miss small.  Use the range line for elevation of course.  If the arrow strikes high, redraw the line on the tape higher. If the arrow strikes low, redraw the line lower on the tape.  

Repeat with a 15 yard line and a 20 yard line and maybe a 25 yard line later on.  Use these range lines until you get the sight picture at different ranges seared into your brain and then you will eventually be able to take off the masking tape and range lines and go forth with no sights at all. 

For this to be effective, you have to shoot the bow holding it vertical like a compound or Olympic Recurve.  This is how I taught myself to shoot a recurve and longbow because I do not believe in the "Grip it and rip it" philosophy. I aim.      

As for Left and Right, those things can be adjusted by changing arrow spine and/or point weight.  Spine or stiffness can be adjusted by shortening the shaft or by adding weight to the point.  If you are truly interested in precision and accuracy, then even 5 grains added to or deducted from the point can make a difference and don't let anyone try to convince you otherwise. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank's for the information!  The main thing to remember is that if your not having fun, your doing something wrong!


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome thread! Thanks for all the detailed information! I'm currently shooting a PSE Coyote and a D&D king fisher supreme off the shelf! Lots to learn! I am making the transition back to recurve from compound, I still own it, but the Olympics really sparked my interest to give it another try!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 15, 2012)

Anything to help and this tweaking and experimenting is fun to me!  

You can also adjust L or R point of impact by adding to or taking away from thickness of striker plate (little leather pad on inside of sight window above shelf and rest).  Some folks don't use one at all and some folks have as much as 3/16" thickness.  I use one thin calf hair striker plate pad with a small sliver of the same underneath to make it stick out just that much further. Adding thickness to striker plate pushes arrow further to left (right handed shooter) forcing shooter to move bow to the right to compensate and get point on target in sight picture.  

Another way is to adjust brace height. Minor adjustments in brace height can affect point of impact because lengthening the limbs' initial forward stroke imparts more power or zip to the arrow which artificially reduces spine.   

Still another for slight, miniscule adjustment is nock orientation so that only one feather contacts riser as it leaves the bow or so that two feathers contact riser as arrow leaves bow. Rotating the nock placement on a wooden arrow will impact the spine of the shaft a little too which could move point of impact somewhat left or right.  

Also, LW fletching vs RW fletching can affect point of impact a small amount.  Talking about drift.  Spin left, drift left. Spin right, drift right.  The longer the distance, the more this becomes apparent. You likely will not notice too much diff at 30 yards or less but after 30 yards you can see it. Aggressiveness of helical will affect severity of drift. Wind causes drift too.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 15, 2012)

Instinctive shooting takes time and thats what a lot of folks don`t want to invest in or may be to busy to learn. Nothing wrong with that. everyone has there own reason to do things.It took me over a year to get where I was confident enough to hunt and thats after shooting a recurve since I was a kid.
  Learning to shoot a trad bow without help from someone that is a good shot is tuff. You often see people try use a bit of their compound form in it and it ain`t a compound. I can take a new fella using the Rick Welch method and if he works at it he or she will be better in a week than they would be trying to learn on there own in a year. RC


----------



## Al33 (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to shoot sights on my Black Widow recurve, pins and later pendulum. They worked great and I shot several deer using them. After loosing my eye I assumed I needed sights to make up for no depth perception but I was wrong. After tiring of always having to make sure the sights were adjusted just right and always worrying if they got knocked off I decided to get back to the basics. I clearly recall the day I made that decision and took off the sights, stepped outside and started flingin' arra's. I was pleasantly surprised and pleased to find I could still hit fairly well without them. I have not used a sight device of any kind since that day, not because I am a purist, only because I don't need them. Even if sights make you a better shot they still have their limitations, such as shooting something on the run or fly, snap shooting, and how you hold your bow. If you can throw a rock and hit something or close to it, you can shoot a bow without sights, but like RC noted, practice makes all the difference. Can you imagine a major league pitcher not practicing? It just makes since to do it to improve your game. The great thing is that God has given us the ability to do it, all we have to do is try it and train it.


----------



## Hoyt (Aug 18, 2012)

Back in the 60's and early 70's when I was living in Augusta and a member of Thompson Archery Club we had a couple of members that hunted with sights and did real good.


----------



## youngtrad (Aug 21, 2012)

if you want hit one of us up i would be more than happy to shoot with you as im sure the others would too having a friend to watch you shoot and notice small things has helped me tremendously i work in powder springs and would be happy to shoot with you if you wanted just pm me and ill give you my number and we could hook up and sling a few


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey R.C., what is this Rick Welch method of which you speak?


----------

